# my pics



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

ok guys - thought id post some pix to see what every1 thinks and hopefully i can ge some advise on where to improve

im 23, 6ft and weight 12 stone

i wont humour any1 by posting pics of my legs as i have chicken legs - hence - i only weight 12stone!

comments will be appreciated - go easy tho lads!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice solid shape, try to keep everything in the proportion it is now and keep at it. Hit the chest a bit more too, lots of mixes of db's and bars and inclines, flats and declines


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you look as if you weigh more than 12 stone 8)


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

cheers 4 the comments guys. my upper body is a decent size but my legs r v skinny - thats why im quiet light. i should start working them rally!!! because of my job though (loading out on a building site - up and down stairs all day with heavy materials) i dont really wana go in with the achy legs that usuallt accompany a leg work out - especially when you havent done it for a while.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

start hitting the squats and leg curles and before you know it your biggest problem will be your thighs scraping together when you walk.--- thats what i did and now i have to were tight biker short under my sweats when i go running.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

doing squats makes you bigger everywhere-they are the KEY exercise for growth stimulation


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

any1 else got any input on where i could improve and what excersises to concentrate on?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

You have a very good beach body type physique. Sure the ladies love it.

Maybe work on the traps a bit?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You should deadlift and squat, they are the ultimate size builders. Your whole body will grow along with your strength.

Train legs on a thursday or friday depending upon how quickly your body is effected by post workout pain, for me its 36 hours so I'd do legs on a thursday evening and spend the weekend crippled.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2005)

sitries said:


> any1 else got any input on where i could improve and what excersises to concentrate on?


I would start with a haircut!! Sorry fella only kidding :lol:

IMHO for chest, just flat bench is all you need for mass. Make sure you overload the muscle and concentrate on a nice 4-5 seconds negative.

But then that works me 8)

Ben


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

your proportion is pretty good, dont over train. rear delts, upper chest maybe need more attention.


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

Looking good m8, you have the same stats as me :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Ben_ said:


> sitries said:
> 
> 
> > any1 else got any input on where i could improve and what excersises to concentrate on?
> ...


lol!!!!!

You said it mate you have chicken legs so concentrate on them!!!! and dont make excuses "Oh my legs will ache in work" i get that one of my training partner.

Any excuse to not train legs, isnt good enough!!


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

dont knock the mullet. ur all just jealous of my golden locks! :roll:

your right though, i do need to start training legs. i think il start doing them on fridays so i have the weekend to recover. i did hear from somewhere that training legs encourages growth in upper body strength aswel - so i definately need to stop neglecting them!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

I have an exuse to not train legs BIG daddy! what if you dont have any like that 1 leged pro!!!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

you don't have any legs?

Nick


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

lol. course i have legs there biger than quadzillers!!!lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

samj123 said:


> I have an exuse to not train legs BIG daddy! what if you dont have any like that 1 leged pro!!!


lol your sick


----------



## streetlife1466867928 (Sep 29, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> you look as if you weigh more than 12 stone 8)


Do you think? i think he is looking pretty lean there


----------



## slimjim1466867928 (Sep 14, 2006)

...are they 'Twins' Muay Thai shorts by any chance...... still training?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

streetlife this thread is like a year old... lol


----------

